# Relativer Pfad innerhalb jar Datei



## DiscoDon (15. Nov 2008)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe in Netbeans ein Projekt erstellt. In diesem Projekt, gibt es zwei packages einmal "app" und dann noch "resources". ich möchte jetzt aus dem app package heraus, eine XML Datei, die im ressources Paket ist öffnen. Allerdings mit einem *relativen Pfad*.
Wenn das Projekt gebaut wurde befinden sich die beiden Packages hinterher in einer jar Datei. Wie komme ich jetzt an die XML datei.

```
public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException {
        System.out.println(new File("").getAbsolutePath());
    }
```

Der hier ausgebene Pfad, führt nur in das Wurzelverzeichnis des Projektes. Also oberhalb von src, build, dist usw...

Wie veranlasse ich jetzt, dass die XML Datei innerhalb der jar Datei gefunden wird?

Für Hilfe bedanke ich mich im Voraus.

MfG

DiscoDon


----------



## Wildcard (15. Nov 2008)

Muss über den Classloader geladen werden. getClass().getResource, dazu gibt es hunderte Threads hier im Forum.


----------



## DiscoDon (16. Nov 2008)

Hallo
das hat mir jetzt schon mal ein bisschen weitergeholfen. Wenn ich die Anwendung jetzt in Netbeans starte, funktioniert alles.


```
this.getClass().getResource("../resources/datei.xml")
```

Wenn ich aber die jar Datei ausführe kommt von getResource nur null zurück, obwohl im jar-Archiv die Verzeichnisstruktur die gleiche ist. Muss man da irgendwas beachten?


----------



## DiscoDon (17. Nov 2008)

Weiß da wirklich niemand weiter? Das müsste doch eigentlich ein ziemlich alltägliches Problem sein, oder?


----------



## Wildcard (17. Nov 2008)

Lass die Punkte weg


----------



## DiscoDon (17. Nov 2008)

Tatsache jetzt gehts. Vielen Dank


----------

